# Chinese Slingshot Ramblings



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I've had several different ideas floating around in my head for some time now and I thought I'd make a post about it to help collect my thoughts. Who knows, maybe somebody will find it interesting... Beware, wall of text incoming.

In light of the Slingshot World Cup results, the community has seen an influx of shooters giving light bands and small ammunition another try. Among other, more experienced and knowledgeable members, I have been a proponent of small ammo for some time. I rarely shoot heavier than 3/8", preferring .177" BBs for accuracy and technique practice, shooting 1/4" and 5/16" as good all-rounders. 6mm and 8mm appear to be very popular sizes in China and are favored by the top shooters, including the world champ. Part of the rise in popularity of these light setups might be attributed to this video put out by Catapult Carnage, of the champ shooting at a practice range:






Note the consistency between repetitions, the calm, deliberate manner of shooting, and the combination of slingshot, bands, and ammo... This vid might deserve its own post, breaking down his shooting style...

Anyway, I've been shooting some Chinese inspired setups and it's been a lot of fun. It all started with an order from GZK, where I picked up this frame: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6f7298791ed04d7fb66a0845ad2c60e1 It reminded me of the Metro Hydra and Kraken designs, which caught my eye when I first saw them, as a fan of small slingshots and an OTT shooter.

My order also included some .6mm Green Precise, a handful of GZK pouches (what a price!), and some spinners. I had some trouble with his website but I sent him a screenshot of my order through Facebook Messenger and I paid with PayPal. GZK is a great guy and he was very easy to work with. He even squeezed my order in as he was leaving for the World Cup. My order arrived promptly and with even more extras than I had anticipated. I got way more pouches than I asked for, some black tying ribbon, 2 assembled bandsets, and what appears to be an entire roll of .62mm GZK elastic... I was blown away. I expected a few extra pouches like others have posted about, but the extra rubber was very generous... a $13 value by itself, included for free. I will be returning as a GZK customer.

The small steel patterns frame is fantastic, and I'll post a dedicated review at some point. The .62mm GZK is excellent too, as is the .6mm precise. Reviews to follow for those as well, keep an eye out in the relevant subforums.

Also on GZK's site are some button-top frames:

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=6af1d1a2c9e34826850fb3e528a0a725

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=eecf990e0d8e462192c5c022cc57fbcd

These piqued my interest when I first browsed GZK's site, but I always thought the style was a little weird. After seeing the video of the Chinese gentleman practicing with a similar fork, I did a bit more research and came across this post by GZK: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/56938-a-rosewood-feihu-fork%EF%BC%8Cdo-you-know-the-name-feihu/

Evidently these are named after a man called Feihu who pioneered the design. Having just made a purchase from GZK, I decided to wait a while before looking at either of those frames... That is, until I saw this post, which contained some fruitful discussion with Fiveshooter: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/110820-new-shooter-frame-recommendation/page-2

In this post, the Dankung Agile Toucan is linked, although it's sold through AliExpress. I figured not all Dankung frames are made by them, but this gave me an idea. I started poring over the slingshot options from AliExpress, although I was overtly weary about any zinc-infested "steel" frames. Keeping my eye out for Feihu style frames, I happened across this: https://tinyurl.com/y7kpnacz

And, (yikes!), these: https://tinyurl.com/y7hp7pdl https://tinyurl.com/y8j3p66g

2 frames that appear to be identical to ones GZK is selling, at much more competitive prices. I take no issue with buying from GZK or Dankung-- they do a lot for us slingshooters and I suspect their QC is a bit better. And, if somebody were to have an issue with a product, GZK and Dankung have proven to be very responsive in their customer service. AliExpress, maybe not so much. Long story short, I ended up grabbing the resin Feihu Fork, as well as a similar one in ABS for $4: https://tinyurl.com/y9kbdvcj

Because of the complexities behind Chinese manufacturing and economics, one cannot say where exactly any of these frames are made, or who designed them, or who we should buy from. I will continue to support GZK and Dankung (they offer a lot unique products that can't be had from AliExpress anyway), but in this case I grabbed a slingshot from AliExpress when I could have purchased from GZK instead... In this case I can do so guilt free, because there are no patents or copyrights in place, and there isn't a clear ethical dilemma in place. Not exactly like the Scout knockoff fiasco. I look forward to trying a Feihu fork and I'll make a post when they get in.

Sorry about the rambling, incoherent post. Lots of links, I know. I warned you guys  Definitely check out Dankung and GZK if you haven't already, and give some light setups a try. 1/4" is a good starting place. Thin, tapered flats will give you wicked speeds at negligible draw weights. The Chinese steel patterns slingshot is fantastic, as is the new elastic I've been shooting. I can't wait to try my 2 new Feihu slingshots, but I don't exactly enjoy ordering from AliExpress. I hope somebody found this mess of text useful or interesting, if you've made it this far  And I hope everyone had a good Independence Day!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I hear you on the smaller and lighter. I have a couple of small shooters that I constantly grab just because they're fun and easy to shoot. I almost went up and down the whole Precise color band, but so far have favored the yellow and orange for my little light shooters with 5/16 inch ammo and green and red for my heavier shooters using 3/8. But for the majority of the time, I'm grabbing one of my home made HDPE Axioms with light bands.

How are you liking that top slot from GZK? I've eye balled it a couple of times and was thinking about tossing that in when I do my next order with GZK.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That stainless frame from GZK is fine as wine. I like the 112mm height.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I was considering bringing it up in our PM conversation but I thought I'd save you the repetition  It's all I've been shooting recently. Very comfy and it shoots very naturally for me.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ShootnCoastie: It's awesome. Like I said, I don't use the topslots but it's very comfortable, nice and heavy. Hard to dislike as an OTT shooter with a small frame preference.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Still can't quote others' posts, sorry folks


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting! Just when I start to figure out what I like, along comes another bunny trail to follow into a different frame design. Never getting bored with this hobby!

I gotta try one of those nail-head designs with light ammo and bands. Also need to try that longer draw length like the Chinese champ is using in the video.

I shoot a lot of 3/8" steel and some .177cal BBs. I haven't experimented much with 1/4" or 5/16" although I have a small quantity of each. I'm guessing that the 5/16" might be better for over 20 yards.

I think Torsten was also a fan of small ammo, light bands and a long draw length. He was a very accurate shooter!

https://www.youtube.com/user/1611torsten/videos?disable_polymer=1


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner--

I feel the same way. I was hesitant about the Feihu design because I thought attaching bands would be a little weird... But I figured they must be popular for a reason, and that I ought to try one. Definitely try some 5/16" and 1/4". I find they bring a similar satisfaction to BBs but they're easier to shoot (especially over distance), and they obviously hit harder.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting! Just when I start to figure out what I like, along comes another bunny trail to follow into a different frame design. Never getting bored with this hobby!
> 
> I gotta try one of those nail-head designs with light ammo and bands. Also need to try that longer draw length like the Chinese champ is using in the video.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post I believe Granpa Grumpy Shot a small Natty with rubber bands at the MWST a couple years ago. I had to give it a try, and it is FUN


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for posting! Just when I start to figure out what I like, along comes another bunny trail to follow into a different frame design. Never getting bored with this hobby!
> 
> I gotta try one of those nail-head designs with light ammo and bands. Also need to try that longer draw length like the Chinese champ is using in the video.
> 
> ...


I tried some .177 bb shooting but I have a question. Do you grip it in the pouch the same way you grip 3/8 size ammo? If yes, then I will give it another try, but if a different gripping technique is required, then I will not bother with it again. I don't know guys, even 3/8 seems too small to grip ????


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for posting! Just when I start to figure out what I like, along comes another bunny trail to follow into a different frame design. Never getting bored with this hobby!
> ...


I grip BBs the same as everything else, although I let them ease out toward the edge of my fingers as I get ready to release so that it's as clean as possible. BBs are touchy enough that a poor release makes a big difference.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Btw, are we talking metal or plastic .177 bb's? My guess is metal as the plastic ones are too light.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> Btw, are we talking metal or plastic .177 bb's? My guess is metal as the plastic ones are too light.


I didn't think they made .177s in plastic, so yes the little steel ones. Plastic airsoft pellets are usually 6mm and until work okay too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

These two Feihu frames are on the GZK Facebook page but not listed on their store web site yet. Nice! I wonder how the price will be.

I wonder how the new Sumeike flatbands compare to the regular GZK bands. Does the "Awesome" pic mean that the champ prefers 7mm and 6.35mm (1/4") ammo for targets?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> These two Feihu frames are on the GZK Facebook page but not listed on their store web site yet. Nice! I wonder how the price will be.
> 
> I wonder how the new Sumeike flatbands compare to the regular GZK bands. Does the "Awesome" pic mean that the champ prefers 7mm and 6.35mm (1/4") ammo for targets?


Man, those are pretty. If I like the ones I get I might have to go after one of those, I really like them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Perhaps I need to try this setup, 

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.


Yah, someone in the USA should clone some Feihu frames in poly and sell them cheap.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.


Yah, someone in the USA should clone a Feihu frame in poly and sell them cheap.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.


Just trying something new. I wouldn't mind trying one of every frame seen at the World Cup. It might do ya good to branch out too, Jolly.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The tip of the forks seem to be steel on some models. Isn't it hard on the bands? Looks that there's a lot of tension there,.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Ordo said:


> The tip of the forks seem to be steel on some models. Isn't it hard on the bands? Looks that there's a lot of tension there,.


As long as the fork tips are properly rounded and smooth (which they appear to be), there shouldn't be any problems. Even a relatively acute fork tip shouldn't damage the bands as long as there aren't any burrs or sharp parts.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

3danman said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.
> ...


Branching out; Sometimes the branches of a tree need to be trimmed back and thinned out for there to be real and healthy growth.

A+ Slingshots = Kit Fox, Love this one. First slingshot I ordered but had to wait a couple months for it to be made. Fits my hand well.

Big Tube Hunter = Bought this one on eBay. Traded it off, too big for my hand and the tubes were more like an exercise device than a slingshot.

P2 and Paladin = Traded a couple of PFS for these two. Really like them both but that TTF Paladin is sweet.

Alley Cat and The Beaver bought off eBay. Great tube shooters. Not real accurate with them but lots of fun to shoot and nice looking frames.

Biker Mike = Two plywood thumb brace frames and just plain nice shooters.

Six Sick Sheep = Three Dennis The Menance style HDPE frames in mixed colors. Nice BB and Pinto Bean shooters.

Tripwire = HDPE Sniper OTT (Ranger Clone) HDPE Sniper Pro TTF PFS shooters in HDPE and one in plywood. All well made and fun to shoot. Really all the slingshots one will ever need all for under $25

Simple Shot = Hammer, don't shoot it much but like it, one of the first I bought when I was convinced that a wrist brace would be needed from my experience shooting wrist rockets and having had a broken wrist in a horseback wreck many years ago.

Scout = Shoots nice enough but not a great fit in my hand. Fork gap and depth too small for my liking. Gave it away. Torque = Not a fit at all. Very uncomfortable, Traded it off. Axiom Champ, Too small for my hand, traded it off.

ocket Predator = Side Shooter and Ranger Tac with quick band attachment method. Great Shooters and nice feel in my hand. HTS big in the hand but right on target as with the Scorpions which fit my hand like wearing a glove. Top Shot, nice hand fit for a smaller frame but a bit of a challenge to shoot. Tac Hammer, a dream for a hammer grip slingshot. Can't keep them, someone is always wanting one so I give them away when I have one. Sere, fits my hand well. would appreciate more fork depth but fun to shoot anyway.

PP ergo cast aluminum camo Ranger = Really the only slingshot I need. Could get good if this was the only slingshot I had to shoot.

SPS = Bought several SPS. I really like the design and hand fit. Started out shooting tubes but progressed to shooting bands and would like to have an SPS made specifically for bands.

The Hustler = Nice BB shooter good hand fit. Uponix = Nice BB shooter, way too small for my hand.

Several custom wood small frames I shoot inside with Plastic BBs.

River Rat wood frame....nice hand fit, good shooter but gave it away.

The Big Iron and The Little Iron = Great Slingshots with good hand fit and lots of fun to shoot.

Ooak Forge TTF aluminum frame. Another that could easily be my only go to shooter.

Percy's Creation TTF flat bands and TTF Loop Tube shooter. Both great wood frames of unique design and fun to shoot. Talk about branching out this is branching out.

Well that should be enough to prove my branching out. I have a couple dozen others not worth mentioning. Oh, can't forget the hand carved Rambone from Mr. Brooks. My what a wonderful piece of craftsmanship that one is. Or the Scout clone by Tony The Slinger. Or the Chinese Scout Clone and the Chinese Hammer.

I do believe that I have tried enough various frames to know what appeals to me and what doesn't, what I shoot well with and what does not work for me. If anyone sees fit to expand my collection, please feel free to send me any frames you think I should be branching out to try. By the way, how many slingshots must one buy and shoot to be considered branching out????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

P.S. As mentioned by CJW Those top world class shooters did not become great shooters by branching out. They found what worked for them and stuck with it.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Good for you, friend. If the fork gap on the Scout is too small for you (?) then you won't be missing anything in this post.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> P.S. As mentioned by CJW Those top world class shooters did not become great shooters by branching out. They found what worked for them and stuck with it.


Agreed. But my shooting doesn't vary from frame to frame very much and I like trying new things, that's part of why I like the hobby. I can pick up any one of my slingshots and start hitting my 5cm spinner from 35-40 feet and that's good enough to have fun for me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

3danman said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. As mentioned by CJW Those top world class shooters did not become great shooters by branching out. They found what worked for them and stuck with it.
> ...


Granted, we're shooting for fun. But some are shooting for perfection. Like I said how many frames does one need to be considered branching out. Maybe you and I could compete with Nathan Masters if we did like him and only shot one specific slingshot.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Like I said, these Feihu frames caught my interest and I wanted to try one. I'll never be as good as them because I can't stop switching around  and if I did it wouldn't be as fun. Would love to shoot with Nathan some day. Maybe he could switch hands to even the odds, ha


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Because slingshots are relatively inexpensive, frame promiscuity is half the fun for me. I'll be happy to be a decent shot with most of mine and don't worry about competitions, much like tossing a frisbee just for fun.*

*Those who have the means to spread it around, (JR, Cjw, etc) deserve credit for helping to sustain our sport. It's all good. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Because slingshots are relatively inexpensive, frame promiscuity is half the fun for me. I'll be happy to be a decent shot with most of mine and don't worry about competitions, much like tossing a frisbee just for fun.*

*Those who have the means to spread it around, (JR, Cjw, FiveShooter, etc) deserve credit for helping to sustain our sport. It's all good. *


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

"Frame promiscuity". That's a good one. Must be the only promiscuity my wife will forgive.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred; We have the means only because we are no longer married.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Because slingshots are relatively inexpensive, frame promiscuity is half the fun for me. I'll be happy to be a decent shot with most of mine and don't worry about competitions, much like tossing a frisbee just for fun.*
> 
> *Those who have the means to spread it around, (JR, Cjw, FiveShooter, etc) deserve credit for helping to sustain our sport. It's all good. *


 Have the means because I'm single, House is paid off . Already put the kids through college. And cars are paid off. So it leaves a little spending money. Didn't have it when I was younger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*"Frame** promiscuity"* .... Yes, this is half the fun and my wife is fine with it. I never plan on winning a big competition and I enjoy trying whatever frame catches my eye. Some frames I shoot more accurately than others so the experimenting is a good direction for me. It makes me smile too.

Sometimes I see or think or a slight twist on a frame design so I try to make one. This satisfies another part of the hobby for me.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Look at this for a nutters cheap resin feihu style frame! I don't think its worthwhile to try to make resin ones elsewhere. If you are interested the store name on Aliexpress is "Piaoyu". (Dont blame me if something breaks on you though!)... A lot of nice frames at this store. I have a little wood feihu on order from here and the wait is agony.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm going to continue shooting what I shoot. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, thinking a different slingshot is going to make me a World class shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Cjw said:


> I'm going to continue shooting what I shoot. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, thinking a different slingshot is going to make me a World class shooter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not trying to start a bandwagon, or even get on one. Like I said, the Feihu pattern always interested me and I've shot light ammo and bands for years. I'm sure I'll shoot it as well as I shoot anything else, but I like trying new things. Were you joining a bandwagon when you got your first SPS?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I jumped on the bandwagon. I have a Feihu on order from GZK. I'm not a world class shooter nor do I think another slingshot is going to make me one. I have nothing to prove to anyone. I shoot slingshots for the fun of it.

I like trying out new designs that interest me and I like the 'challenge' of being able to shoot with a new slingshot. I have my go to slingshots that I'm consistently accurate with, but I would get totally bored if all I ever shot was that one slingshot.

If I were a sponsored competitive shooter, then things would probably be different.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

3danman said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to continue shooting what I shoot. I'm not jumping on the bandwagon, thinking a different slingshot is going to make me a World class shooter.
> ...


 No I wasn't jumping on a bandwagon when I bought my first SPS. But it seems since the Chinese won the World Cup with that slingshot everyone's got to have one now. Builders are making them now. I'd call that the bandwagon.
I've had one of those slingshots for over a year now. GZK sent me one when I ordered a large order of 20/40 tubes. He sent me the slingshot a bunch of pouches and some spinners. I didn't shoot it well so I put it away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Cjw said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


That's a fair point. Whatever it is (trend, bandwagon, whatever), I'm sure it'll come and go. Looking forward to trying mine and it might just become a favorite.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The slingshot just was to small for my liking. Checked when I received the slingshot 8/30/17 so last year.Heres a picture of it.


----------



## Andylevangie (Oct 17, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Now instead of the Chinese making the copies everyone else wants to copy the Chinese.


Hahaha. That would be a first.


----------

